# Do BFPs take longer after D&C?



## cliqmo

I had a MMC ending in a D&C a week or so ago and now I am spending my evenings looking up fertility and conception after a loss....

...it has me wondering whether it is likely to take longer to conceive after a D&C? Owing to the unnaturally thin uterine lining and the crazy hormones (with a natural miscarriage your hormones start falling naturally, instead of being forced?!) 

Any advice or info much appreciated :flower:


----------



## 1liz9

I have been researching the same. Thanks for posting. Anyone know?


----------



## loveanurse1

some people concieve right away..and you will find that some dr's say to wait 2-3mos to build the uterine lining back up and others say go for, that if your body is meant to hold the pregnancy then it will.
I had a d&c almost 8mos ago and after my first period returned in sept, we tried right away instead of listening to the dr and i ended up in another m/c. 
It's all in what you can handle, I believe.
I know of someone else who had a d&c right before me and got pregnant right away and carried full term and delivered in feb. Opinions vary.
good luck and sorry for your loss


----------



## hollyw79

I know a lot of women who got preggo in a matter of WEEKS after a d&c- I don't think it makes a difference unless there was some sort of complication.. which could happen either way. If anything- your body gets back on track sooner.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

It took me 2-3 cycles with my first pregnancy as well as the one after my d&c. I don't think it affected anything.


----------



## cliqmo

Thank you all :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

sometimes it can take longer becos with d & c u may have been further along,i had a complete mc and concieved 3 weeks later so it can happen very quickly after xx


----------



## Loui1001

Hey hope you don't mind me popping in :flower:
I had a D&C in August following a MMC, waited a month then got BFP on the second cycle in October 2011. One of my friends who went through the same just before me got pregnant within a similar time frame also. My consultant said there was no reason TTC may take longer after a D&C and I was happy to believe her!

Good luck xx


----------



## cliqmo

babyhopes2010 said:


> sometimes it can take longer becos with d & c u may have been further along,i had a complete mc and concieved 3 weeks later so it can happen very quickly after xx

Hey Babyhopes2010 we were pregnant at the same time before and I recall you have the trouble a few weeks before I did. I am _so so so so so so so_ pleased to read you are preggars and doing well again now!! Woop woop!! xx


----------



## cliqmo

Loui1001 said:


> Hey hope you don't mind me popping in :flower:
> I had a D&C in August following a MMC, waited a month then got BFP on the second cycle in October 2011. One of my friends who went through the same just before me got pregnant within a similar time frame also. My consultant said there was no reason TTC may take longer after a D&C and I was happy to believe her!
> 
> Good luck xx

_Mind_??? I am delighted to hear your good news!! Thank you for sharing the positive story!! xx


----------



## lintu

since I had my MMC at the begining of the year loads of people seem to have come out of the woodwork who have had them too and i mean loads, MMC & MC, everyone seems to be saying the same thing within 3/4 mths they were PG again and had full term pregnancies.

There is a new study out that says people who get PG within 6 mths of MC statistically go on to have H&H 9 mths than those who leave it longer xxx


----------



## CatherineK

I got pregnant with my son my first cycle after my D&C, and I had a perfect, easy pregnancy with him. I tried for years to get pregnant the first time, and when I lost that pregnancy at 12 weeks, I was sure it would take forever again. Yet I was pregnant again right away....


----------



## pink80

*Catherine* - sorry if this is a stupid question but do you mean that you fell pregnant straight away - i.e before you had AF or you first cycle trying after AF returned..?

xx


----------



## bostonblonde

In my personal experience, it took me 6 long months to get :bfp: again after my D&C. This was after conceiving the first month we tried the first time.

After my chemical, I got pregnant again immediately (but lost that one too, sadly.)

I'm not sure why there was such a delay after my D&C.


----------



## lulu83

i had my d&c on december 14th and got my bfp on Feb 28th. It was after one AF. 
Sadly, im currently m/c. It is reassuring that i am able to GET pregnant...i just wish one of them would stick!

Im crossing my fingers for you!!! 
Good luck :) :) :)


----------



## glaciergirl

Hi Cliqmo
I am also in Dorset (Dorchester) :) Isn't it lovely and sunny here.

I had a D&C for a mmc at 8 weeks in Nov last year. I got a major infection a few days afterwards and was antibiotics for another 4 weeks. Although we started ttc after the first cycle in Jan - I felt as if my body was not ready (due to the infection and recurring UTI). Then to my shock I got my BFP on Feb 12th (2 and a half months after D&C) - we were actively ttc and making a real effort but it was still a lovely surprise! I asked my EPAU consultant (Liz at DCH) whether it was too soon, and she said it did not matter - just a good idea that we waited till after the first cycle. 

I would say the major things we got right were:
Staying really relaxed and positive during ttc period
Going back to gym and exercising to get endorphins going
Having sex every other day a week before ovulation and then on day of ovulation
Using pre-seed lubricant helped as I was taking cranberry supplements for a UTI that dried me up a bit
Drinking grapefruit juice

I think the key thing is timing sex right and staying happy and positive (if you can). My sister was also ttc for 8 months due to progesterone problems and was getting quite low. She went on holiday to Marrakesh and came back pregnant! She is now 25 weeks in. 

Take care xx


----------

